# Stupid rice cooker



## Jill (Aug 6, 2004)

Bought a 5C rice cooker-the most rice I have put in there is 2.5C dry-and EVERYTIME the dumb thing overflows on my counter. SO, I took it back and got a 10C cooker-friggin think cost me $80. SO, once again I measured 2.5C dry, added water and yet AGAIN this one overflowed too. Sticky brown water all over my counter. 

Any suggestions besides using a pot? Does this happen to anyone else? I like it how the rice cooker shuts off when it is done cooking, clever thing!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

happens to me too.  I just use less than the maximum and the problem is solved.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, but 2.5C in a MAX 10C cooker???


----------



## Akateros (Aug 6, 2004)

Is it overflowing or just steaming and spitting? All of mine have spat out that sticky rice water while cooking -- it hits the lid then leaks out the sides. Hang a folded dishtowel over the lid.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> Is it overflowing or just steaming and spitting? All of mine have spat out that sticky rice water while cooking -- it hits the lid then leaks out the sides. Hang a folded dishtowel over the lid.




oh, that is what mine does too.  it doesn't overflow.  I put paper towels around it when i cook rice.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 6, 2004)

Your putting to much water in it, use the table for rice to water ratios that came with the rice cooker.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 6, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Your putting to much water in it, use the table for rice to water ratios that came with the rice cooker.


Yup, this should reduce the prob... however, the rice would be firmer/chewier and not fluffier... so depends on what u pref.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2004)

Ya-the lid lifts and the water leaks out around the edges, on to the counter. Putting a towel on it sounds like a good idea, thanks. I'll put paper towels underneath it too now.


----------



## Minotaur (Aug 6, 2004)

We have a small one, 4C, I think.  It hasn't failed me yet.  The ratio I use is *1C rice to 1C water for white rice, or 1C rice to 2C water for brown rice*.  I add a little olive oil and salt to the mix, put the lid on, set it and forget it.  Comes out perfect.  There should be a line on the inside of the pot that marks the max level of water.


----------



## phayte (Aug 6, 2004)

*Just an idea....*

If you bought a Japanese rice cooker be aware that the Japanese cup measurement is smaller than the Imperial cup. I have a Japanese rice cooker and have to use the measuring cup that came with it an then convert what I use into Imperial (joy!!) cups.

   If you don't have a Japanese rice cooker then I got nothing.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 6, 2004)

Ive got one of those jap rice cookers.  Thing works really, really well.  But you do have to make sure you use their measuring cup or the rice doesnt turn out right.  It's 5C max and i cook 5C in it all the time with no probs.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

I stick mine in the kitchen sink when it is cooking.  Just don't turn the water faucet on.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 6, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Your putting to much water in it, use the table for rice to water ratios that came with the rice cooker.


Using that table for water doesn't always help it much when trying to use it.  Still overflows at times.  Not enough water makes hard nasty rice.


----------



## squanto (Aug 6, 2004)

yep, was just gonna say, stick it in the sink. thats what my pops does. that reminds me, he has a killer chicken and barley recipe, i need to grab that from him


----------



## txjames (Aug 6, 2004)

I have a Zojirushi 10 cup rice cooker, and it's great.  I've had it for many years.  I use slightly more than 1.5 cups of water for each cup of short or medium grain brown rice (like California brown rice).  I don't measure all that carefully.  Just look on the bag of rice and use about what they recommend for making it on the stove.

A Japanese rice cooker is made for a 180 cc cup.


----------



## cappo5150 (Aug 6, 2004)

does your lid have a hole in it to let the steam out? I've never had a problem with mine.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 6, 2004)

phayte said:
			
		

> If you bought a Japanese rice cooker be aware that the Japanese cup measurement is smaller than the Imperial cup. I have a Japanese rice cooker and have to use the measuring cup that came with it an then convert what I use into Imperial (joy!!) cups.
> 
> If you don't have a Japanese rice cooker then I got nothing.




They make smaller cars too.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2004)

I have the Zojirushi too.  It was crazy expensive but I adore it.  I can be so careless with my measuring and every single time I get flawless rice no mess no nothing.

I have to forget how much I paid b/c I could still kill me now when I think about it - but it really was worth it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 6, 2004)

Rice cookers are quick and convenient, but I was curious how many people still cook their rice in a pot....I do atleast. Heh, maybe I'm just too cheap to buy a rice cooker. That Zojirushi Fuzzy Logic cooker costs about $180.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2004)

that's the one i got   i'd be all for cooking it in a pot if i didn't mess it up so often (every time).  i've never been good at cooking rice.  my mom swears it's easy.  i'm pretty sure she's lying though.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 6, 2004)

Lol, I learned from my grandma how to properly cook rice in a pot....  I still screw up occassionally. That Fuzzy Logic is probably awesome though. My dad knew about it when I told him how much it cost.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 6, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I still screw up occassionally.



I screw up with great consistency


----------



## Weight39 (Aug 6, 2004)

I just bought a rice cooker. The first night I used it, overflow. The next night, I steamed vegetables while I cooked the rice. Guess what, no overflow. Now, whenever I cook rice I use the steaming piece (regardless, if I'm steaming vegetables). I haven't had any overflow since.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 6, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Lol, I learned from my grandma how to properly cook rice in a pot....  I still screw up occassionally. That Fuzzy Logic is probably awesome though. My dad knew about it when I told him how much it cost.



All asians know how to cook rice, its a given 

I cook mine in a pot.  Never mess up on anything(related to cooking)


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 6, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> All asians know how to cook rice, its a given


  Well there is my bro.....heh, but my grandma bought him a rice cooker a long time ago.
 Sometimes I miss the high quality white sushi rice that I grew up on, but brown rice is good too.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2004)

This is the one I just bought:http://www.t-fal.ca/tefal/products/...0061&mscssid=B6CXXDURCNHA8KCVSCG99GNLRCVAEL0B
It does have a little hole in the lid. Once again I used 2.5C rice, 5C water-I follow whats on the bag of rice or I could end up with crunchy rice, like Jodie said. The stupid thing is really dirty cause of all the rice water that leaks over the sides. Oh, and water is on the counter when the rice is done. How could I be messing this up????


----------



## Weight39 (Aug 6, 2004)

Jill said:
			
		

> This is the one I just bought:http://www.t-fal.ca/tefal/products/...0061&mscssid=B6CXXDURCNHA8KCVSCG99GNLRCVAEL0B
> It does have a little hole in the lid. Once again I used 2.5C rice, 5C water-I follow whats on the bag of rice or I could end up with crunchy rice, like Jodie said. The stupid thing is really dirty cause of all the rice water that leaks over the sides. Oh, and water is on the counter when the rice is done. How could I be messing this up????



If you haven't already, use the steaming basket. As stated above, mine boiled over until I began using the basket. Add water and rice, insert basket and you should have no mess. It, at least, works for me. I, however, have this little guy: http://www.everythinghome.com/cucrrico4.html


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2004)

Here's a suggestion: Buy a large box of Uncle Ben's Brown Rice in the bag. Ten minutes on high in a microwave and no mess. 2 bags make 4 cups.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 8, 2004)

Solution.....

Boil in a Bag rice.  hehe


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 8, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Solution.....
> 
> Boil in a Bag rice.  hehe


 what the hell is that all about?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 9, 2004)

could just be me...but i think the boil in the bag rice is nasty.


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 9, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> could just be me...but i think the boil in the bag rice is nasty.


 Really? I never knew there was a different taste to it. I always thought...well rice is rice.


----------

